# Trijicon night sights for my K9?



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm looking to purchase some trijicon's for my K9, but can't find anyone that sells them. I even called opticsplanet.com earlier today and spoke with a sales rep that told me they don't have anything for this pistol? Does anyone know where I can get a set? If it makes any difference, I'm looking for a green front sight with yellow rears.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

If Trijicon doesn't make them you might try a different brands like Williams v Gun Sights or Night sights. Springfield vs Trijicon vs Heinie -

Just "Google" Night Sights Handgun.

I know nothing about these sights, I'm trying to find out more

http://www.nitesiters.com/

:smt1099


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I'll definetely look into those as well. It's weird because when I visit the Kahr website, they're right there, but can't get through the phone lines so I can order a set with the color combo I want. I'll post up when I decide on which sights I end up getting.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

After looking at those nitesiters carefully, I am definetely steering clear from them. They're just decals you stick onto your existing sights that have to be charged with some sort of light before they glow. That kinda defeats the purpose of having "night sights" on your pistol if you have to charge them first. Well, atleast it sounds like that to me. I actually did find some Trijicon sights on the Kahr site, but they only offer green front and rear sights.


----------

